# 4 year old Male GSD Named Champ, recovering from injuries,Needs home.



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I posted a thread before about the GSD named Champ who was shot 5 times during a home invasion.
Well now he is recovering and is looking for a foster home or to be adopted
Here is an update from the rescue who is taking care of him:

*Update 3/18/10* 
Champ is recovering well and he thanks everyone who has reached out to his cause. Little does he know that he has become somewhat of a celebrity! Rest assured, we won't let it get it his head! Champ is calm and reserved about all and seems to be taking everything in stride. He had surgery on Tuesday to remove the bullet and repair his jaw. The surgeon was able to remove the bone fragments and pull out the teeth that were destroyed by the bullet. The bullet was so embedded in his jaw bone that it took a lengthy time to pry it out of the bone. We can only imagine the pain that Champ had to have been in prior to surgery. We are still watching his leg and are seeing that he does have some use of it and gets around pretty nicely. For now, we will observe and see what transpires. The other wounds are superficial and are healing nicely. Champ seems to be beginning to trust again and realizes that he does have friends! 
Please keep the positive thoughts coming for Champ. I believe they are helping him get through this traumatic experience. 
Check out Champ's story on ABC News and watch his new 



. 
If you are interested in more information or if you would be interested in fostering or adopting this wonderful guy, please email Tiffany at [email protected]. 


This guy lived up to his name and now he deserves a nice kind loving forever home.Here is the Coastal German Shepherd Rescue's website:

Coastal German Shepherd Rescue


----------



## vjt555 (Nov 14, 2003)

So sad. If I were back home, I would have taken him.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

My parents have shown interest in him.lol


----------



## cherry (Mar 17, 2010)

Was he trying to defend his home when shot? I can believe his owners would not pay for the vet bills !!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Yes I believe so, the owners don't even want him back.


----------



## dmj1972 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Champ the GSD that was shot*

Why would the owners not pay to save this dog? I don't want to jump to conclusions.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am not sure, they never really said.I am thinking they couldn't afford it.It seems the most reasonable reason.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

There IS no reasonable reason. This dog apparently saved their lives and this is what he gets? Listen to the words in the Monkees song - how fitting. Dog should have let the home invaders do their thing if this is how gets treated afterwards. This REALLY makes me angry. If I'm wrong I'll be the first to apologize but I don't see anywhere there's a valid reasonable explanation for the owner's doing this.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

or careless owners....=( but I think he will get a good home he is too darn cute!


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Wait a minute. The dog gets shot during the invasion, most likely trying to protect the owners...Then they won't pay for his medical bills and don't even want him back? As everyone else has said, what the ****?? Good thing he's going to another home then, even if his prior owners wanted him back, if they weren't willing to pay for his bills, they _shouldn't_ get him back. Sick ****ing people. Excuse my language, but this just ticks me off...

Edit - Wow, the board edits out four letter words, but not f'ing..I'm editing that myself, no one needs to see that.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

He looks kinda obese, his previous owners probably overfed him.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

*Update 4/12/10* 
Champ has continued to impress us all! He has recovered nicely and has turned out to have an amazing disposition. He adores his foster family and all of the four legged foster siblings. Champ has an ever-lasting grin on his face and a bounce in his step. He is truly one happy boy these days! 
We are still looking for the perfect forever home for Champ. He would love a home with another dog, or with a human who will spend lots of time with him. He doesn't like to go longer than 15 minutes without a pet! 
If you are interested in more information or if you would be interested in fostering or adopting this wonderful guy, please email Tiffany at [email protected]. 



I am going to tell my parents about him. They seemed very interested.

Here are some pics of Champ:


----------

